# When is backfilled ground considered "settled" enough naturally to build on it?



## spackr (May 31, 2019)

*When is backfilled ground considered "settled" enough naturally to build on it?*

I demo'd a house on my land and removed the entire foundation, backfilled with clean fill, and plate compacted every 8 inches or so. The ground has been sitting now for 3 years and has gone through 3 winters.

Now I"m hoping to build on that location.

How long generally speaking is ground considered "settled" enough where you don't have to worry about compaction, etc. (virgin ground)?


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Agree with the above.:thumbsup:


----------



## spackr (May 31, 2019)

meaning that you think it is okay to build?


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

You should be good to go.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The right fill compacted correctly can be built on right away.

It's never considered virgin.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Those superior prefab fbasemnet walls are set directly on newly placed compacted stone with no footings.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I heard that it takes 7 years to fully settle.... don’t know how true that is but I’m assuming that’s for non-compacted fill

But considering you packed it down in lifts and its been 3 years if you dont see any signs of settlement i would be good with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

if dirt was just dumped back in excavation, it will take a looooooooooooooong time to get back to 100% of "existing" density. i personally don't think it ever does. the gradation of the soil will be different going back, than coming out.

now, if you put soil in at 8" lifts, proper moisture content, with a plate..it's probably okay. personally that thick of lifts, i prefer a jumping jack.

for the life of me i can't figure out why people are afraid to have a soil tech run density tests to assure the job was done properly.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

dayexco said:


> if dirt was just dumped back in excavation, it will take a looooooooooooooong time to get back to 100% of "existing" density. i personally don't think it ever does. the gradation of the soil will be different going back, than coming out.
> 
> now, if you put soil in at 8" lifts, proper moisture content..it's probably okay.
> 
> for the life of me i can't figure out why people are afraid to have a soil tech run density tests to assure the job was done properly.


Because they really don’t want to hear they have to wait


----------



## spackr (May 31, 2019)

dayexco said:


> for the life of me i can't figure out why people are afraid to have a soil tech run density tests to assure the job was done properly.


I'm actually not afraid to have a soil tech run density tests - but I'm having a hard time finding someone who will - I've called two shops and they only do commercial jobs - obviously mine is residential.

Anyone know of any soil techs in the Albany New York area?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

1) Make the house bigger so your new footings fall outside the demo’d area.
2) build taller walls so your new footing set deeper than the old. 
3) Pour extra wide footings.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

spackr said:


> I demo'd a house on my land and removed the entire foundation, backfilled with clean fill, and plate compacted every 8 inches or so. The ground has been sitting now for 3 years and has gone through 3 winters.
> 
> Now I"m hoping to build on that location.
> 
> How long generally speaking is ground considered "settled" enough where you don't have to worry about compaction, etc. (virgin ground)?


The soil won't come close to bearing the weight of virgin soil in your lifetime, or probably even your grandkids for that matter. Not sure what you mean by "plate compactor", but if you're referring to the 150# kind you rent at HD, their not intended to compact soil, much less 8" at a crack. I've poured footings on engineered fill a number of times, and I don't see how anyone can tell you it will be fine without geotechnical testing.....


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Little info about compaction.

8" lift is a little thick for gravelly soils. 6" is better.

Plate compactors are for gravel and sandy soils.

Jumping jack is for clay.

Same with ride on equipment. Vibratory smooth rollers are for gravel/sand.

Sheepfoot roller is for clay.

Don't know what you backfilled with, but if it wasn't good base rock, it probably should be removed and replaced.

Engineered fill has the correct proportions of large aggregate, small aggregate, and fines, so all the voids are filled completely. With good engineered fill, and the right compactor, you can get some VERY dense compaction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Out here licensed civil engineers do soil tests and it's called for a lot.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

you need a geo-tech report & compaction tested with a nuke gauge if it gets that far.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

They shoot radiation into the ground. In commercial it was called out on the plans. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

spackr said:


> I demo'd a house on my land and removed the entire foundation, backfilled with clean fill, and plate compacted every 8 inches or so. The ground has been sitting now for 3 years and has gone through 3 winters.
> 
> Now I"m hoping to build on that location.
> 
> How long generally speaking is ground considered "settled" enough where you don't have to worry about compaction, etc. (virgin ground)?





Bull Trout said:


> Yes





SmallTownGuy said:


> Agree with the above.:thumbsup:





spackr said:


> meaning that you think it is okay to build?


Meaning: 

1 you didn't state "where" you are
2 you didn't state "what" the prevailing soils are
3 you didn't state "what" was used for fill

So, yes, you are "hoping to build on that location" and asking total strangers to actually give a ****.

As really knowledgeable people have already pointed out - get it tested and be done.


----------



## spackr (May 31, 2019)

Thanks to @Seven-Delta-FortyOne for the additional info regarding compaction.

We used a plate compactor and we backfilled with sandy soil - no gravel.

From what I am hearing - it looks like I should be fine but want confirmation.

I'll look into geotech companies and go that route.

Thanks all!


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

What I got from this thread is not that you are okay but , that you should have the site inspected by a soil engineer, or build outside of the footprint of the old building . 

No worries though , if the soil is not adequate to support the building , you should know about the time you finish construction.


----------

